# Hi from New Zealand



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

New Zealand is dope. Hope I get to visit one day.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

It's funny because no matter where in the world you are, people in the places where you really want to go to are lusting after the trails you ride on a seasonal basis! I myself am saving for a trip to Park City in January/February. Can't wait!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet! Nothing like a summer snowboard vacation. I took my first this August when I went down to South America. So refreshing to get away from the sun and get your shred on for a while. I'll find a way to get NZ sooner or later. Plane tickets were'nt cheap I know that.. then jet lag is gunna be a bitch.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey dude, welcome. Hope you find the place useful. Some good info here if you look for it.
I'm an expat living in Vancouver and loving it. Hope to cram some riding in back in NZ when we are down that way for a visit sometime. Probably be somewhere near Christchurch as that's where my gf's family is.
Where do you normally ride?


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi
This past season was my first and only got a few days on the mountain, specifically in Queenstown. 1 day Remarkables, 1 day Cardrona, 1 day Coronet + night snowboarding Coronet


----------

